# CSRA/ Tar Heel Double DQ



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

27 degrees here this morning, good luck to all


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> 27 degrees here this morning, good luck to all


And not likely to warm up much! Still I'd rather be there than stuck here at work. Keep us posted and have a great day.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

they gots a bunch a good'uns down there today! the derby judges will have to get serious with that field of pups. good luck to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Call backs to third
1,2,3,8,10, 13,15 16,17,18 19,21,23,25,26,28


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Tar heel Q Callbacks to the 4th
2,4,8,10,12,19,20


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Go #10......


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

TonyK said:


> Go #10......


 I second that!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

captainjack said:


> Call backs to third
> 1,2,3,8,10, 13,15 16,17,18 19,21,23,25,26,28


derby call backs to fourth, all the above except 17,19,25 
13 dogs total on Friday the 13th


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby results un official

1st #28 Bond
2nd #18 Clooney
3rd #8 Roadie
4th #21 Ripley
RJ #16 Calli

Congrats to all


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says.....Congrats to Bond and Houston!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

CamoDog said:


> I second that!


Thanks Tony and Andy.....


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Kudos to the Kukas, breeders of a new QAA Ella


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go Ella, Chris, and Lois!!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Chris.

Now who has the placements?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any results for the second half of the double header?


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Ernie and Hawk for their 2nd and a great derby career. I believe that places Hawk as the 2nd all time Golden Retriever derby points.


----------

